# Kleines Computerspiel programmieren?



## axel25 (5. Januar 2009)

Wie gesagt, ich möchte jetzt mal anfangen, ein kleines Computerspiel zu programmieren

Kennt jemand Tools dazu oder hat jemand Erfahrung


----------



## Philster91 (5. Januar 2009)

Guck dir mal AntMe! an. Die Idee dahinter finde ich genial. Du programmierst zwar nicht direkt ein Spiel, aber die KI eines Spiels. Wenn du dich wirklich damit beschäftigst, kannst du auch Plug-Ins für das Spiel an sich schreiben und damit wirklich gut programmieren lernen. Steht aber auch alles bei Wiki. 

Ansonsten würde ich nicht direkt mit der Programmierung eines Spiels anfangen, sondern mich erstmal auf der Kommandozeile bewegen.  Oder du kannst auch Spiele für die Kommandozeile programmieren, allerdings ohne grafische Oberfläche dann eben.


----------



## axel25 (6. Januar 2009)

Wie meinst du das mit der Kommando-zeile

Und dein Link, danke dafür, der ist zu was nutze


----------



## HeNrY (6. Januar 2009)

Beschäftige dich mal mit Basic oder C++


----------



## axel25 (6. Januar 2009)

C++, wie programmiert man das?

Tut mir Leid, aber ich bin totaler Anfänger


----------



## Katamaranoid (6. Januar 2009)

da gibt es im handel tolle bücher zu.
damit könntest du dich mal beschäftigen.


----------



## HeNrY (6. Januar 2009)

Zum Programmieren braucht man eine Programmiersprache und das ist zum Beispiel C++ 
Dazu gibt es aber auch ganz tolle Bücher, wie schon von Katamaranoid geschrieben, sowie tolle Seiten im Internet die man ganz leicht über  findet, man muss sich nur anstrengen


----------



## rabensang (6. Januar 2009)

Es gibt auch so ein Programm wo du deinen eigenen EGO Shooter erstellen kannst.

Ganz einfach per Baukastenprinzip.

MIr ist jetzt aber der Name entfallen.....


----------



## axel25 (7. Januar 2009)

EGO Shooter, wie kommst du darauf???
Ok google mal!


----------



## slayerdaniel (7. Januar 2009)

Das Teil heißt FPS Creator


----------



## axel25 (7. Januar 2009)

Danke, werde ihn ausprobieren


----------



## rabensang (7. Januar 2009)

Na dann los


----------

